# New Herdsire



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm so excited! In getting my first herdsire and he comes from amazing milk lines! He's a Nigerian Dwarf 








Thoughts on a name for him?

His dad is a +B with the USDA and a +S with the AGS.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

He's gorgeous! 
Looks like he'll be a nice looking buck!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ooooo. VERY handsome!!! How 'bout calling him Captain Cook? Or Caramel King? Or Albert? Or Rutherford?


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

My MIL said he needs a KISS name because of his "makeup" so we came up with Starboy, then she came up with Starbuck  my DH vetoed both.

We have Merlin, Nala, and Peanut (aka Princess Pea), thoughts on names that would go with those?

Thank you for your suggestions groovyoldlady  I will put them up for the vote.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

If you have Merlin, then why not a Gandalf?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What a great looking little kid!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Here is his pedigree  and a new pic, though the pic isn't great cause it was getting dark.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Jeez, either I'm getting older than I thought, or that pedigree is barely legible.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol, probably my fault.









Is that better?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Very pretty boy!!! I stink at names though, I'd name him Ziggy Stardust.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

He is just SO pretty! 
onder: I saw Love, Valentine & S'mores in his pedigree....is Caramel Kiss a sissy name? Maybe something with Toffee? Pecan Pie? Moon Pie? Reese--to go with Peanut? Gosh, I must be hungry--all these candy names!


----------

